# Tank size and range



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

If some of you guys and girls could give me some numbers for your RVs it would help me get an average for some planning. 

What is the capacity and (average) range of your fuel tanks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim, was about 55 imperial gallons, (now reduced to fit LPG tanks in) giving about 500+ miles

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim 

70gal / 318 liter

mpg is between 12 and 14 = 840 to 980 mls


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

55 gallon about 800ish miles


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Our tank holds 75 gallons. We haven't yet worked out what our mpg is but assuming 12mpg this would give us around 900 miles per tank.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Itasca Suncruiser 29RQ Chevy Engine = 78 Gallons.

No idea of fuel consumption but at 10 - 12 mpg = 780 - 936 miles

Blxxxdy hxxl. That much more range for an extra 2 mpg!

Regards

Chris


----------

